# Speeding Fine- How long to get ticket?



## rustbucket (20 Mar 2013)

Hi, does anyone know how long it takes to issue a speeding fine ticket?

I got pulled over on 18th Feb in the evening. 

Had no documents on me but produced everything at Garda station the next day.

Was told I would be issued a fine and two penalty points.

Should I have received them by now?


----------



## rustbucket (20 Mar 2013)

Sorry. posted in wrong section. Can a mod please move?

Thanks


----------



## Leo (20 Mar 2013)

rustbucket said:


> Sorry. posted in wrong section. Can a mod please move?


 
Done.

From my experience (with the camera vans), I was caught twice in the course of a week. The first letter arrived about three weeks after the event, the second letter arrived more than two months later!


----------



## rustbucket (20 Mar 2013)

Is it any different though if you are actually pulled over by a Garda?


----------



## Time (20 Mar 2013)

Normally it comes within a week if stopped by a human.


----------



## shesells (23 Mar 2014)

What about if caught by a Garda with a hairdryer type gun? Was on the M8 today and there was a garda hiding in the ditch with one of these. I was doing something between 120 & 130 in the overtaking lane, wrong I know but not excessively fast compared to cars that has sped past me earlier in my journey. Any idea how long I have to spend being afraid of the postman?


----------



## Time (23 Mar 2014)

They have to stop you and get your details. Rest easy.


----------



## shesells (23 Mar 2014)

Really? What's the point of being 15 feet up an embankment then? Unless there was an unmarked car further along the road? If you're right, you have just made my night!


----------



## Time (23 Mar 2014)

They have to follow you. The only ones that take your picture are Gatso vans.


----------



## shesells (23 Mar 2014)

This is what it says on Garda.ie - am confused now... http://www.garda.ie/FAQ/Default.aspx?FAQCategory=14



> How can I be detected speeding and what happens if I am?
> There are 2 ways you can be detected speeding, through Intercept Detection and Non – Intercept Detection. An intercept detection occurs when a Garda stops an offender at the time of the offence. A Garda can input the details of the offence into a handheld computer or write details of the offence onto a Fixed Charge Notice. A non-intercept detection occurs where there is no Garda intervention at the scene of the offence. Non-intercept offences are recorded by:–
> 
> Fixed and mobile speed cameras
> ...


----------



## Time (23 Mar 2014)

Unless they chased you down and stopped you nothing will happen.

They are only interested in those travelling far in excess of the limit.


----------

